# I'm ready now



## Tclem (Nov 23, 2015)

Believe it or not these are headed back to me courtesy of a Yankee up in New York. Now stayed tuned for the awesomest knives you will ever see made because I am the greatest. Thanks again Scott

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 23, 2015)

Looks like you got some post heat treat cleaning to do!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 23, 2015)

Wildthings said:


> Looks like you got some post heat treat cleaning to do!!


Yeah all the cleaning is on me. Don't want to use up all my favors. Lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2015)

Oh look...one for each moderator here!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 23, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Oh look...one for each moderator here!


Oh look. A comedian

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 23, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Oh look. A comedian



He is sending them all to me cause I am so nice to him!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Woodman (Nov 23, 2015)

Hey Tony, it looks like you have some nice work ahead of you. What are you planning to use for scales?


----------



## Tclem (Nov 23, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> He is sending them all to me cause I am so nice to him!!!!


You better back off Jack

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 23, 2015)

Woodman said:


> Hey Tony, it looks like you have some nice work ahead of you. What are you planning to use for scales?


Wood

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 23, 2015)

Man I thought you were giving me a clock for x mas... Not a knife!


----------



## Tclem (Nov 23, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> Man I thought you were giving me a clock for x mas... Not a knife!


Man service is bad today. Can't read what you wrote

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 24, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Man service is bad today.



We didn't know you offered man service. Interesting. Gross, but interesting.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------

